# Nathans gum rubber options, both hard hitting , long lasting !



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought I should mention I have been doing some shooting lately with gum rubber, both thicknesses carried by simple shot, I always thought it was similar to 107s, but I was wrong, I also believe it's much faster than Linatex , I use the 1/32 at 1 inch tapered to 3/4 , gotta have some muscle but it's worth the draw weight if you can handle it , also I'm shooting the thicker 1/16 at 3/4 to 1/2 
Although for a lighter draw weight the 1/2 works great too. I wanted to share this because I think this is super underrated by most .


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't have a crony , don't need a crony , I can tell by just shooting that the thinner stuff is about as fast as latex if you can draw it


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

at the ecst in june 2014 gary set up his chrony saturday morning iwas shooting 1/32 3/4 wide by 9 inch gum rubber was getting 193 with 3/8 steel then i tried 1/16 by 9/16wide by 9 inches long got 173 3/8 steelboth band sets used texs .50 cent pouches


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

My draw is much longer than gary , I shoot butterfly as well, when those bands are really pulled long, the speed is much better


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Plus, the thinner stuff is even faster


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the thinner stuff, fast as lightning


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank's for the Info 
Cheers


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Using 1/2 x 1/16 in. rubber, tied at 7 inches.....I get 196-204 fps consistantly...using 3/8 lead ball.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I also have the 1/16 set up on a slingshot 1/2 wide, love that cut too, throws 7/16 steel hard, only set back I can see on the gum rubber is it wears on the forks prematurely, no matter how smooth the fork tips are, it helps to tie the bands with a layer of rubber under it,


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Using 1/2 x 1/16 in. rubber, tied at 7 inches.....I get 196-204 fps consistantly...using 3/8 lead ball.


What's your draw length BB?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Beanflip said:


> bunnybuster said:
> 
> 
> > Using 1/2 x 1/16 in. rubber, tied at 7 inches.....I get 196-204 fps consistantly...using 3/8 lead ball.
> ...


Oh...my draw length is 29 inches...


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

flat band made a vidio on you tube about 2 years back comparing this new gum rubber to the stuff sold by mcmaster andcarr on his chrony


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I tried it then, and I tried Nathans recently and found simple shots to be faster
And I don't think he cronies the thinner stuff


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I never did Chrony the thinner (1/32") stuff. I have some 1/32" and can tell right off that it is faster then the 1/16" thick gum. Thinner on most any rubbers means faster.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, thanks for chiming in Gary, I'm loving the gum rubber bud, don't think. I will go back to any other elastic, I love the 1/32 and the 1/16. I cut my bands long and draw past my check with both , not sure the draw length but I cut them to 9 and stretch the shit out of em
I still carry all kinds of elastic, I just think the gum rubber meets All my target shooting and hunting needs,


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I am new too Gum Rubber..I have a classic alloy Milligan I want to shoot the way they was set up in the 50's era days....

so at present time 1/16" thick..5/8" cut 10" long... my pull weight for this is 10# 34" draw....Thanks to Gary FlatBand for making the band set....

using 3/8" steel @15 feet heck of a smack on soda pop cans.....with any thing I try new bandsets or a shooter..I start at 15 feet & work back

to longer distance....maybe the 3/8" steel would be ok for Rabbit & Squirrels about 20 too 30 feet away...I have no crony to check fps....

some place I read you need 250fps for a clean kill on Rabbits.....Every thing I do would be a head shot ..or would not take the shot...

So far with my guessing 50 shots of 3/8" steel...I only missed 5 out of 50 shots...and the other 5 ticked the can....I am so far liking this gum rubber for shooting..

I can use all the advice from you people who do shoot gum rubber..thank you for any comments~AKAOldmiser

Ps Not to hijack your thread Kyle..But I do need some suggestions...I could start another post...


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I am ordering this next. Always wanted to try some. Looks great for the field.


----------

